# Has anyone heard of RoundVents.com?



## Roy1982 (Sep 28, 2016)

It's amazing how much people are charging for the open screen vents.

http://RoundVents.com/ seems a million times cheaper.

There's one video on the entire internet that has that site listed in his description.

Not spam, I did some research on the site, and it seems legit. If that's true, I'll be sure to order some vents from RoundVents.com come next paycheck.

I'm also aware that you can do a DIY type thing, and get the snap on, snap in type grommets, or bushings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy (Sep 28, 2016)

Roy1982 said:


> It's amazing how much people are charging for the open screen vents.
> 
> http://RoundVents.com/ seems a million times cheaper.
> 
> ...


Sounds cool. Let me know how they go lol. You will be our experiment muahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Roy1982 (Sep 28, 2016)

Stugy said:


> Sounds cool. Let me know how they go lol. You will be our experiment muahahaha


I'll buy some.. and give an update. No biggie. I'd rather pay $1.09 per vent then pay $36 for 12, or whatever. Muhhahahahaha !!


----------



## Stugy (Sep 28, 2016)

Roy1982 said:


> I'll buy some.. and give an update. No biggie. I'd rather pay $1.09 per vent then pay $36 for 12, or whatever. Muhhahahahaha !!


Noice.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 28, 2016)

Roy1982 said:


> It's amazing how much people are charging for the open screen vents.
> 
> http://RoundVents.com/ seems a million times cheaper.
> 
> ...


I know this company, never ordered. I've seen other sites offer vents for a buck too.


----------



## vespers (Oct 4, 2016)

I've ordered from them before. No problems, vents arrive in about a week or less.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roy1982 (Oct 19, 2016)

vespers said:


> I've ordered from them before. No problems, vents arrive in about a week or less.


Thanks, I'll give them a try when I need some vents.


----------



## Chris WT (Nov 13, 2016)

Roy1982 said:


> I'll buy some.. and give an update. No biggie. I'd rather pay $1.09 per vent then pay $36 for 12, or whatever. Muhhahahahaha !!


How did they turn out?


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 15, 2016)

im a day late and a dollar short iv been using their vents for a while [yr plus] XD iv gotten many sizes from 1"-4" lol u like them. the only downside is if your a stickler on perfectly taught mesh, this is not for you, all mine have had slight bubbling/bow to them but still nice and strong, i even had them stand up to some rats trying to hang from them [temp setup to test its strength lol]

note: i use the "open screen vents" for T's roaches and a few snakes with no issues yet also they are the same thing used by jamies in their products

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> im a day late and a dollar short iv been using their vents for a while [yr plus] XD iv gotten many sizes from 1"-4" lol u like them. the only downside is if your a stickler on perfectly taught mesh, this is not for you, all mine have had slight bubbling/bow to them but still nice and strong, i even had them stand up to some rats trying to hang from them [temp setup to test its strength lol]
> 
> note: i use the "open screen vents" for T's roaches and a few snakes with no issues yet also they are the same thing used by jamies in their products


Thanks for the helpful Pyro. Good to see you're still around!


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 15, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Thanks for the helpful Pyro. Good to see you're still around!


No prob bud. I come and go im usualy only seen in the watering hole nowadays just got bored at work and decided to look in this area to see any new awesome setups.. But i seen round vents, who i now swear by for my roach ventings, and figured id put a lil info out there

The only other thing about round vents is their shippings a little pricey. So id say buy 2x more then you think you need so you uave some for later ;p i use mainly 1" and at like 75cent a pop buying a few extra is worth it


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> No prob bud. I come and go im usualy only seen in the watering hole nowadays just got bored at work and decided to look in this area to see any new awesome setups.. But i seen round vents, who i now swear by for my roach ventings, and figured id put a lil info out there
> 
> The only other thing about round vents is their shippings a little pricey. So id say buy 2x more then you think you need so you uave some for later ;p i use mainly 1" and at like 75cent a pop buying a few extra is worth it


Thanks on the shipping. You ever use http://www.midgetlouver.com/  ?


----------



## Chris WT (Nov 15, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Thanks on the shipping. You ever use http://www.midgetlouver.com/  ?


I read the URL and hesitated for a second... then clicked anyway haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 15, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Thanks on the shipping. You ever use http://www.midgetlouver.com/  ?


I was almost half scared to click the link lmaoo.. Never heard of them a fellow herp keeper commented on my jamies med having a roundvent product when he seen it and iv stuck with them because i like the one(think 3in?) on jamies med terrestrial cube. I just relooked and roundvents was 6.85 for 5 1"  or 7.75 for 50 so still looks like small scale its still a little pricey so id def get as many as you can.. Ofcourse colored oned cost more (iv used every color the black is just like electroplated) but they all work the exact same just be sure you have a apropriate drill bit/hole cutter bit on hand (3-4bux on ebay)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sschind (Nov 16, 2016)

Chris WT said:


> I read the URL and hesitated for a second... then clicked anyway haha


Clicked anyway?  Clicked instantly you mean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

